# Iams puppy food recall FYI



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

http://news.consumerreports.org/saf...d-unacceptable-levels-of-toxin-aflatoxin.html

States: AL, CT, DE, FL, GA, LA, MD, ME, MS, NC, NH, NJ, NY, PA, SC, VA


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Imagine that. Iams=poison. Didnt see that one coming


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

As it happens, I was looking up an Iams formula (Iams® Veterinary Formula™ Intestinal Plus Low Residue Puppy Food) for a board member just a couple of days ago. 

It's preserved with Ethoxyquin.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

And a related recall from two brands made by Cargill:

http://www.cargill.com/feed/dog-food-recall/


----------

